# Grave grabber



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

My one arm grave grabber


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like his movement! Put a chess board in front of him and it will look like he's playing the game


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

He looks great and I like your addition of the neck!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I really like him Joe! He is awesome...but you know how you have these "friends" that always ask for 'jus a lil more'? Well...hello...it's me... can I get a shot of him without his clothes on? No...I am not perverted, I just want to see what his guts look like...
...hhhmmmm....that sounds gross...doesn't it? I guess what I mean is I would like to see his inner workings...
Thanks a bunch, and he rocks! And I definitely love his head movement and the neck is nice....I like necks...(and I will lay off you about your Cauldron Creep...but in all fairness, if the other forum members hadn't pestered me...I would have never gotten him (ie my CC) finished...just trying to be a good, albeit, pestering friend....)


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice dual movement CH!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice job..I need to make one of these..


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

His movement is sooo creepy, nice job!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I really like him Joe! He is awesome...but you know how you have these "friends" that always ask for 'jus a lil more'? Well...hello...it's me... can I get a shot of him without his clothes on? No...I am not perverted, I just want to see what his guts look like...
> ...hhhmmmm....that sounds gross...doesn't it? I guess what I mean is I would like to see his inner workings...
> Thanks a bunch, and he rocks! And I definitely love his head movement and the neck is nice....I like necks...(and I will lay off you about your Cauldron Creep...but in all fairness, if the other forum members hadn't pestered me...I would have never gotten him (ie my CC) finished...just trying to be a good, albeit, pestering friend....)


Ok Jana here ya are [URL="http://www.hauntforum.com/100_7244_zps4b769989.jpg Photo by CrazedHaunter | Photobucket







[/URL]


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

[URL="http://www.hauntforum.com/100_7243_zps5cdd373f.jpg Photo by CrazedHaunter | Photobucket







[/URL]


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

100_7246_zps437ce892.jpg Photo by CrazedHaunter | Photobucket


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Steve you get all the credit for this one you made the build easy. Roxy Chess board!! hmm Maybe a beer mug.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh he's very nice!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Love the movement!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Joe! Exactly what I needed! Do you think I could use a vent motor instead of the deer motor?


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Love the movement and the look.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Thanks Joe! Exactly what I needed! Do you think I could use a vent motor instead of the deer motor?


The Vent motor would work fine Pumpkin. You might need to make some Minor alterations to the design.

Great job CH!!! It is flattering to see so many of these out there now. Our group made something like 14 of them in one day. Again, Props to Keven242 for the original design. It's a bullet proof prop.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

oh, that is great, love the movement, I really need to figure out how to use those motors


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I really like that movement! Great prop!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks awesome, CH!


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you so much for your tutorial. I have been looking to build one of these for my haunt. You provided me a great deal of clarification. Really nice work!


----------

